# Morning Poop Schedule



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi

Currently rearranging my schedule. 
What time should my 1 year old have dinner so he can eliminate by 6am? He's potty trained and has a clean bill of health per vet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Mine poops 10 minutes after he’s let out of his crate, regardless if we get up at 6am or 9. He’s let out, he pees, he gets some scratches and pets, he wiggles around on the floor, runs around the yard once, and poops. Like clockwork 😂😂😂
He eats dinner anywhere between 6pm and 7pm, depending on my schedule that day. 
Maybe your pup just needs a quick runaround to get things moving in the mornings


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't know--I've always heard dog's GI transit times are faster than humans, as fast as 6-8 hrs but don't know if thats true. It might vary based on the dog and how digestible the food is though. Mine is fed around 5:30-6pm, and usually our morning walk is at 6am (sometimes later), but sometimes as early as 5am depending on my work schedule and she always has a BM.


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

Coastal Pup said:


> Mine poops 10 minutes after he’s let out of his crate, regardless if we get up at 6am or 9. He’s let out, he pees, he gets some scratches and pets, he wiggles around on the floor, runs around the yard once, and poops. Like clockwork 😂😂😂
> He eats dinner anywhere between 6pm and 7pm, depending on my schedule that day.
> Maybe your pup just needs a quick runaround to get things moving in the mornings


wow!! That's convenient!! Esp when you're in a rush!


----------



## MintChip (Feb 26, 2021)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> I don't know--I've always heard dog's GI transit times are faster than humans, as fast as 6-8 hrs but don't know if thats true. It might vary based on the dog and how digestible the food is though. Mine is fed around 5:30-6pm, and usually our morning walk is at 6am (sometimes later), but sometimes as early as 5am depending on my work schedule and she always has a BM.


Ok. Thanks! That's sorta the schedule I will have to work with. Normally he can eliminate on command but he just refused. He is currently on Purina Pro Plan.


----------

